# Bates GX8 Boot



## ballz (2 Nov 2009)

Anybody familiar with this boot? Specifically how it compares to the M9

This same store sells the M9 Desert Assault boot for $107, so if price is any indication of quality, this boot ranks about the same ($111). I was originally looking for the black M9, but I can't find that anymore. This boot seems pretty close.

I am an OCdt heading into CAP this summer. My trade is Infantry so I do plan on eventually putting this boot through it's paces. I don't see the point in buying a cheap pair like the SWATs to get through CAP, especially not if I can get this boot for this cheap.


----------



## Redeye (2 Nov 2009)

Wait until you see what your staff is like before you go spending money on Go Faster boots.  In most cases at the University of Fire & Movement, unless you have medical chit, it's issued boots for you.


----------



## Matt_Fisher (2 Nov 2009)

School of Infantry for CAP and other phase training courses is pretty liberal for non-issued footwear, as we sell a large volume of SWATs to candidates.  

That said, the one style of boot that is not generally allowed here in Gagetown (at least for 3ASG and most of the schools) are anything with a side zip.

We used to carry the Bates M-9 Assault Boot (non-side zipped version of the GX8), but it was discontinued by Bates, so we're only carrying their M-9 Desert Assault.

Another thing to consider when you're purchasing non-NAFTA zone produced footwear (anything that's not made in Canada, the US, or Mexico) is that you've got to pay an 18% import duty, so what seems like a great deal in the US quickly adds up to a significant amount of $ when you factor in duties, plus customs brokering fees by commercial couriers (UPS/FedEx).


----------



## ballz (2 Nov 2009)

That is some great info...

I never thought twice about the zipper, but now that I do, is it generally considered a good or bad feature by those who have a lot riding on their kit's performance. I was thinking how awesome it would be to just have to zip it up since I'm sure I'll be doing a lot of rushing during CAP, but I never considered how risky it might be to trust my @$$ to a zipper not busting...

Is there any chance of finding a pair of the black M9s? Why did they get discontinued?

Also, I noticed on cpgear.com that the blacks were a lot more expensive than the tans, although the only difference was colour... why was that?


----------



## Fusaki (2 Nov 2009)

> I never thought twice about the zipper, but now that I do, is it generally considered a good or bad feature by those who have a lot riding on their kit's performance(?)



The zipper vs no-zipper issue has been touched on a couple times on these forums, with mixed opinions.  Some here have done quite a bit of rucking with zippered boots and not had any problems.

But personally, I think zippers are a rightoutv'er idea for boots.  There's a reason 10-Man tents have replacement zippers in the toboggan:  zippers are prone to failure under field conditions.

Even if the chances of the zippers breaking are small, the consequences are so grave that it is just not worth the risk.  I shudder to think of the fucked up situation a candidate would be in if his boot zipper blew out in the middle of a withdrawal.  Imagine:  it's 3am, raining, heavy rucks, defensive stores, lack of sleep, plus the pressure of being assessed.  And then your left boot suffers a catastrophic failure.  Where do you go from there?  I've got knots in my stomach just thinking of that shit.

My opinion: look for boots with speed laces.  It's almost as fast as zippers, and it's easier to adjust for tightness or repair in the field.


----------



## Matt_Fisher (2 Nov 2009)

ballz said:
			
		

> That is some great info...
> 
> I never thought twice about the zipper, but now that I do, is it generally considered a good or bad feature by those who have a lot riding on their kit's performance. I was thinking how awesome it would be to just have to zip it up since I'm sure I'll be doing a lot of rushing during CAP, but I never considered how risky it might be to trust my @$$ to a zipper not busting...
> 
> ...



I believe that we've got 2 pair of black M9s left in either really small, or really huge sizes.  I can't say why they got discontinued, but I'd venture to guess that with all branches of the US military moving away from black full grain leather, Bates main market for black boots is law enforcement and security.  As such, most cops can get away with a side zip boot.

The price difference between the Desert and the black M9 Assault is that the black boot has a fully seam sealed Gore-Tex lining and Thinsulate insulation, whereas the Desert does not.


----------



## sm1lodon (3 Dec 2009)

Could you send me a PM if you have them in size 12? Or whatever size you have, if it is over 12.


----------



## Matt_Fisher (4 Dec 2009)

sm1lodon said:
			
		

> Could you send me a PM if you have them in size 12? Or whatever size you have, if it is over 12.



We're completely out of stock on the Bates M-9 Assault Boot.  Until Bates resurrects this boot, it's relegated to the history books.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (4 Dec 2009)

Matt_Fisher said:
			
		

> We're completely out of stock on the Bates M-9 Assault Boot.  Until Bates resurrects this boot, it's relegated to the history books.



Interesting Matt, looked on the Bates site and if you enter M9 into the search bar the fol "appears" to be avail

Men's M-9 Gore-Tex® Side Zip Boot

Men's M-9 Desert Boot


----------



## Matt_Fisher (4 Dec 2009)

I'm referring to the M-9 Assault Boot which was black full grain leather, Gore-Tex lined, with no side zip.  We still carry the M-9 Desert Assault Boot, but due to regulations restricting the wear of side zipped boots within most CF units, we do not carry the M-9 Assault with side zips.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (4 Dec 2009)

Ah seen Matt....


----------

